# Worzel a blue mitted male ragdoll with a nose blaze



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Meet Worsel he is a blue mitted male ragdoll with a nose blaze. His owners moved away and left him to fend for himself 18months ago, a lady contacted Patsy today as he was in such a state, luckily Patsy went to is rescue and picked him up this afternoon, this boy has had to have his side shaved as he was very badly matted, has fleas and ear mites poor baby but is now happily settled in a warm cosy bed. If anyone is interested in adopting him when he has been neutered, micro chipped etc then please contact Patsy Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814

update

Hes been living rough for about 18 months bless him, helping himself to food through neighbouring cat flaps but after getting soaked through this weekend he finally went into a house to dry out and we were able to get him in to rescue. 
Hes still entire, and isnt microchipped and his coat was matted solid so much so we have had to shave him down the sides and underneath so once we have got some weight on him we will blood test him for Felv/Fiv neuter, vaccinate and microchip him.

He has beautiful blue eyes and its difficult to age him because of his poor state but time will tell roughly how old he is.

He loves his bed and is so chilled out and eating really well so hopefully he will improve quickly so we can get him a home where he will be a pampered pet. (He already has someone waiting to meet him in the hope of adopting him)

Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good News for Worzel we have had him blood tested and everything came back normal and Felv /Fiv negative we neutered him and he was thoroughly checkout and our vet think he's about 6/8 yrs old Bless him he's gaining weight fast and already looks a different cat. He's a sweet natured boy and chats away and very affectionate, loves a cuddle. He's going to look beautiful in a full coat and at a reasonable weight.

Patsy tried to give him a bath but as you can see he had different ideas lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol...oh I do hope this boy gets a loving home he deserves - so very sad he was left to fend for himself.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

makes you wonder what his background is, but hopefully he will find a loving home which he deserves love him


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

How gorgeous is he!

Fingers crossed for a forever home soon for this beautiful blue eyed boy xxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

many years ago i fostered a red colourpoint raggie for the cats protection that was an entire tom, thin and very matted. apparently his breeder had given him to a friend on the understanding that he was to be neutered as a pet. instead he was dumped in another raggie breeders garden. we know that it wasnt this breeders cat as she only bred traditionals.
i fostered him for two months, in the hope that i would keep him as he was so affectionate, but he just hated my other cats, so i decided very grudgingly to let him go to another home. never again, would i foster again, got too involved. just makes you think what happened to worzel, the mind boggles.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a happy ending for him now though as he is now settled into his new forever home yay!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is just great news.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats so good to hear


----------

